# Manometer for draft



## jdonna (Oct 9, 2010)

Just throwing the question out there, has anyone used one to measure their draft and if so what brand and model did you use?  I am thinking of picking one up to measure the draft I have pre fire, initial fire, cruizing fire and coal stage.  I think there could be some interesting data.  I want to be 110 percent sure before I swap to another stove due to having to go to two elbows before the T-connector in my liner.    

Side note, Lowes is selling a digital moisture meter for 29.99.   Replaced my old analog one.


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 9, 2010)

We have a epa woodfurnace that requires a barometric damper so we use a manometer to set our draft speeds. Having a manometer will answer a ton of questions about the setup of the chimney and flue. I determined we had poor draft and I decided to line the chimney. Here is the one I bought, and its the cheapest I could find.

http://www.drillspot.com/products/67993/dwyer_mark_ii_25_molded_plastic_u_inclined_manometer#


----------



## fdegree (Oct 9, 2010)

The one that laynes69 linked to is a good one, and the price seems reasonable.

If you want a different style, try searching the internet for:
1. differential pressure gauge
2. draft meter
3. manometer
There are a few others, but these will give you adequate results.

Also, try to find one that has a low scale on it...maybe   0" - 0.25"  of water column.  The pressures that are found in the pipe usually run below 0.10".  So, with the lower scale you will be able to read the pressure more accurately.

Digital meters are easier to read at these lower pressures, but they are more expensive.

Just an after thought  -  if you find one like laynes69 linked to, and it is used, without the red liquid inside...don't worry...it is simply colored water.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 9, 2010)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> We have a epa woodfurnace that requires a barometric damper so we use a manometer to set our draft speeds. Having a manometer will answer a ton of questions about the setup of the chimney and flue. I determined we had poor draft and I decided to line the chimney. Here is the one I bought, and its the cheapest I could find.
> 
> http://www.drillspot.com/products/67993/dwyer_mark_ii_25_molded_plastic_u_inclined_manometer#



I thought of getting that one, but it is only rated for 140ºF.  Do you have a metal tube that you put on the end?


----------



## jdonna (Oct 9, 2010)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> We have a epa woodfurnace that requires a barometric damper so we use a manometer to set our draft speeds. Having a manometer will answer a ton of questions about the setup of the chimney and flue. I determined we had poor draft and I decided to line the chimney. Here is the one I bought, and its the cheapest I could find.
> 
> http://www.drillspot.com/products/67993/dwyer_mark_ii_25_molded_plastic_u_inclined_manometer#



Right on,  how much of an increase did you see after you insulated your liner?   

The ones I have looked at as well show max temperature  of 140 degrees, how do you guys overcome the temperature issue and do you leave one inline in your stack. 

Thanks much!


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have it mounted on the wall behind the furnace. I placed a copper tube on the end of the plastic tube on the manometer. When I check draft, I just place it into the hole I drilled, check it then take it out and place something over the hole. You can't keep it in the pipe. I went from a liner that was 7x11 thats 32' tall to a 5.5" rigid 22 gauge stainless liner. I insulated the liner with vermiculite when I installed it. Last year we would see a draft of .01 to .02 when it was in the 40's and a low fire going. Now with a low fire it could be in the 60's out and the draft is .05. I will have overdraft when winter hits, but I have a barometric damper to keep it in line.  I now have the draft requirements that I needed last year at all times. I have better response, more heat and a cleaner burn with the liner in place. All of course been verified with the manometer.


----------



## jdonna (Oct 9, 2010)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> I have it mounted on the wall behind the furnace. I placed a copper tube on the end of the plastic tube on the manometer. When I check draft, I just place it into the hole I drilled, check it then take it out and place something over the hole. You can't keep it in the pipe. I went from a liner that was 7x11 thats 32' tall to a 5.5" rigid 22 gauge stainless liner. I insulated the liner with vermiculite when I installed it. Last year we would see a draft of .01 to .02 when it was in the 40's and a low fire going. Now with a low fire it could be in the 60's out and the draft is .05. I will have overdraft when winter hits, but I have a barometric damper to keep it in line.  I now have the draft requirements that I needed last year at all times. I have better response, more heat and a cleaner burn with the liner in place. All of course been verified with the manometer.



Good info, thanks!  It is interesting to see what different manufactures require for draft.  It is too bad they all did not post thier EPA certification data on how much draft they had on their control setup.  Congrats on your setup.


----------

